# Beef and or pork brine?



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 7, 2004)

I am now a true beliver in brining chicken, basic recipe is 2 qts water to 1/2c. EACH salt and sugar. What would be a basic brine for beef and pork??? TIA!!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 7, 2004)

Brining really doesn't work with beef (xcept for corning).  A good cut will have enough marbling to keep it moist and tender with proper cooking.  A cheaper, less-marbled cut won't really benefit from brine, but will benefit from long, slow moist cooking.

Brining is great for pork, though.  I use basically the same ratios but often use difft. flavor agents like rosemary.  Alton Brown likes to use apple juice as the basic liquid in pork brines.


----------



## GB (Dec 7, 2004)

Here is a pork brink I have used with much success. It is one of Alton Browns.

1 cup salt 
1 cup brown sugar 
1 tablespoon black peppercorns 
1 tablespoon mustard powder 
2 cups cider vinegar, heated 
1 pound ice cubes 

In a plastic container put the salt, sugar, peppercorns, and mustard powder. Add the hot vinegar and swirl to dissolve. Let mixture sit for 5 to 10 minutes to develop flavor. Add ice cubes and shake to melt most of the ice. Add chops and cover with brine. Refrigerate for 2 hours.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks guys! I can understand why brining wouldn't apply to beef. But  I have to say that I am not too fond of pork and apples/cider in general. However, the idea of salt, brown sugar and rosemary [or other herbs] with pork sounds and looks great! Thanks!


----------

